# How Long Should I Cook My Split Turkey Breast?



## Debbie (Apr 14, 2006)

In Ontario... I have looked and looked for just a regular frozen turkey breast.  I found turkey breasts in a box, stuffed  * ICK* !!! 

But after going to many many stores, I gave up.. but I found a  fresh split turkey breast... so that will have to do.     Can't stuff it.. but oh well  

  How long do you think this has to be cooked?  hmm its about 2 to 2 1/2 pounds maybe.   Would you still cook it at 325 degrees?


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2006)

The best thing to do is cook to temp. Get a probe thermometer and cook until it done to your liking. It is really hard to tell someone how long to cook a piece of meat because every piece of meat is different and every oven is different and conditions vary. All of these factors contribute to cooking by time being unreliable.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2006)

GB is right. You should cook it to 165F internal temperature. 

Also, you can make stuffing and bake it in a pan next to the half breast. If you want moist stuffing, add a little extra broth to the pan and bake it covered. If you want some crispiness on top, bake it uncovered.


----------

